# "Hoeven is at it Again"



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I got this off of Ed Schultz's KFGO website. Despite hints from the Gov. we still need to attend these meetings. See you guys Thurs. in Casselton!!!

Hoeven is at it again........
Another press conference by the Governor on the pheasant situation in the state , and it produced nothing. This is bizarre. The Governor calls a press conferecne this afternoon at 12;30pm to announce it appears there isn't enough support out west to change the opening date. What ? No new news came out of the press conference , period. This is another attempt by the Governor to pull a fast one over the sportsman of the state. Hoeven is trying to send the message it isn't important to attend the final meetings in the east. Sorry John, the boys are motivated and on to your tricks. If you listen to the tape of the press conference, which I have, you'll find absolutely nothing new and a sneaky manner by the Governor to get sportsman to disengage in the process. How stupid does he think we are ? Sportsman take notice, this Governor is not your friend and even will go so far to stage a press conference based on the word "appears". He can't give a stright answer. Press people who attended were puzzled to say the least as they left with no new news, just an impression. Try writing a news story on impression and not facts. It's pretty tough. When is the media going to figure this guy out ? I guess Iam the only one.

[ This Message was edited by: Eric Hustad on 2002-03-12 11:06 ]


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Eric,

You are exactly right on. This gov. would have no problem with a low turnout in the east on the issue. He would then say that evidently there's not a problem and change his mind again. As I stated on another post, this guy has no class to come out with a possible reversal before everybody has had a chance to voice their opinion. I've voted Republican for gov. my entire life but this issue and the way they tried to jam it down everyones throats really has me wondering what else will be tried in the state. Not only along the lines of hunting but other issues as well.

[ This Message was edited by: Field Hunter on 2002-03-12 16:19 ]


----------

